# Long distance pickups



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I've had to turn down numerous Lyft pings lately because they're all like 17 minutes away. It's been a while since I got suckered into accepting a Lyft long distance pickup which resulted in a NET LOSS after expenses; does Lyft still not pay a long distance pickup fee???


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> I've had to turn down numerous Lyft pings lately because they're all like 17 minutes away. It's been a while since I got suckered into accepting a Lyft long distance pickup which resulted in a NET LOSS after expenses; does Lyft still not pay a long distance pickup fee???


In some markets they whacked rates but pay those pennies from the time of acceptance. If you're not in one of those markets then no, there are no long pickup fees.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea, Lyft sucks on the long pickups. I won't do them. Uber on the other hand, I'll take those (as long as I'm not downtown). After excepting is a great time to swing into 7-11, text your PAX you will be on your way in a just a minute, need a quick restroom break. Then get a drink, and milk 5 minutes while you tick down that long distance pickup clock.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I've had to turn down numerous Lyft pings lately because they're all like 17 minutes away.


As more & more drivers turn the Lyft app off (because Lyft has become a bigger rippoff than Uber) you will notice more & more money-losing pings coming from further distances. Don't accept them. Better yet, shut their shitty app off.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Yea, Lyft sucks on the long pickups. I won't do them. Uber on the other hand, I'll take those (as long as I'm not downtown). After excepting is a great time to swing into 7-11, text your PAX you will be on your way in a just a minute, need a quick restroom break. Then get a drink, and milk 5 minutes while you tick down that long distance pickup clock.


Not sure how well that works. I've tried it and get an estimated long distance pick up fee based on how long they think it should have taken.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure how well that works. I've tried it and get an estimated long distance pick up fee based on how long they think it should have taken.


<shrug> .... last one I did I made $8 on. Could be right though. In the end, if they cancel as I'm taking a pee break it's still a win


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure how well that works. I've tried it and get an estimated long distance pick up fee based on how long they think it should have taken.


Exactly. I've never stalled on purpose to pick up the pax, but have driven in bad weather and it took much longer than they thought it should. You get paid for a "reasonable rate of speed" to get to the pax.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I've had to turn down numerous Lyft pings lately because they're all like 17 minutes away. It's been a while since I got suckered into accepting a Lyft long distance pickup which resulted in a NET LOSS after expenses; does Lyft still not pay a long distance pickup fee???


I know a woman that met a man online and is now flying oversees to be with him (yes, she is an idiot)

THAT'S a long distance pickup!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Driving in a small city things are a bit different. I used to love long ETA rides as long as the ride was equal to or more than the pickup distance.
Now that Lyft has stopped providing destination details though I have to decline long ETA rides otherwise I get a lot of 20 minute pickups in a neighboring town that is just going 2 miles to the bar in that town.
I don't know what the rational was behind dropping destination details but in the end it will mean a lot of customers don't get rides.


----------



## everydamnjim (Apr 29, 2019)

This happened to me the other day: I got lured into a PPZ and then I got a ping. Said the pickup was 17 minutes away & bonus was at $2.81. My math wasn't quick enuf so I took it. Then the nav said 22 minutes. WTF?! Cancel. PPZ is a farce!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Yea, Lyft sucks on the long pickups. I won't do them. Uber on the other hand, I'll take those (as long as I'm not downtown). After excepting is a great time to swing into 7-11, text your PAX you will be on your way in a just a minute, need a quick restroom break. Then get a drink, and milk 5 minutes while you tick down that long distance pickup clock.


Check your pay when you do that, I got gas once on a long pickup and when I checked the pay, I only was credited for the 'continuous making progress toward pickup". They don't pay for getting gas, or stopping for a long period of time.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure how well that works. I've tried it and get an estimated long distance pick up fee based on how long they think it should have taken.





pizzaladee said:


> Exactly. I've never stalled on purpose to pick up the pax, but have driven in bad weather and it took much longer than they thought it should. You get paid for a "reasonable rate of speed" to get to the pax.





Ssgcraig said:


> Check your pay when you do that, I got gas once on a long pickup and when I checked the pay, I only was credited for the 'continuous making progress toward pickup". They don't pay for getting gas, or stopping for a long period of time.


The trick I think though is getting to the point where Uber has triggered your Long Pickup to start calculating. In my market, that is 11 minutes from time you accept the ride.










Uber doesn't start calc the long pickup until after you get past that 11 min. Once past that 11, you certainly just want to go to the pickup. But I believe stalling to get to that 11 minutes doesn't matter. Then once Uber starts calc your Time/Miles for long pickup, your making money.

It is possible Uber cals your Long Pickup ahead of time, but from my experience seems unlikely. Here was my last post on this:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-going-pro-premium-pickup-possible-edition.351008/
I ended up clocking the Long Pickup on this ride 10 miles and 15 minutes. That was after dragging my feet at 7-11 for a bit ticking away at that 11 minutes. If I had gone straight there, it would have probably been half that figure of 10 miles and 15 minutes.

Certainly need more testing to verify this, this is only 1 example.

From Uber:

_- Premiums are paid on trips where the time spent traveling to the pickup location exceeds a predetermined Long Pickup Threshold, which can be found in the Fares section of your Partner Dashboard. You'll be eligible to earn a Long Pickup Premiums the moment you cross the Long Pickup Threshold. *For example, if your Long Pickup Threshold is 10 minutes you will start accruing standard time and distance rates after 10 minutes of driving towards the pickup location.*_​_- Long Pickup Premiums will only apply to completed uberX and uberPOOL trips_​_- Long Pickup Premiums are not eligible for Surge or Boost and will not apply on Driver Destination trips_​_- The maximum payment for Long Pickup Premiums in all cities is $20_​_- Long Pickup Premiums are calculated as part of the minimum fare_​_- Long Pickups Premiums may be reduced if it is determined that you have not made progress towards the pickup point at a reasonable pace or route_​​So you all could be right. Uber says "driving towards the pickup". Wonder if in my example above I didn't take to long. I had a good 3-4 minutes before I stopped at 7-11. And was at 7-11 about 4 minutes. Perhaps drag your feet, but don't over do it :whistling:


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I really dont understand how Lyft can be so out of touch thinking we are going to drive 17 minutes to take someone for a $4 ride. That's not just dumb; its straight out UNETHICAL. Sure; let the driver beware, but to then bully you with nasty notifications for rejecting these road-to-bankruptcy rides is grounds for unethical business practices. Just saying.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I get this frequently. Always decline unless it's a Lux Black or Lux Black XL. I still call the pax and ask them their destination. This has saved me from taking 7 pax as well as short rides. 

More frequently, I get these in mass when a concert ends. All are the same p/u distance, various adddresses near the venue and are usually worthless XL rides. I must have declined 15 last night alone.


----------



## everydamnjim (Apr 29, 2019)

Would it be so terrible if we were just told the approx time and compass heading of the prospective ride up front? I think you do see this if you’re at a certain “level” no? (Obviously I don’t qualify if that’s the case) I don’t think that would promote destination discrimination that much. Well, ok, yeah it would


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

All of the requests further than 15 mins should indicate the duration of the request.


----------



## everydamnjim (Apr 29, 2019)

I suppose that game could be played both ways eg. if you get a ping 10 minutes away but DON’T get a long ride (>15 min) heads-up don’t take the ride. Bass ackwards but slightly better than nothing


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I really dont understand how Lyft can be so out of touch thinking we are going to drive 17 minutes to take someone for a $4 ride. That's not just dumb; its straight out UNETHICAL. Sure; let the driver beware, but to then bully you with nasty notifications for rejecting these road-to-bankruptcy rides is grounds for unethical business practices. Just saying.


------------------------
Have you ever actually accepted a ride and had to drive 17 minutes to pick up ?
I have not. Lyft always takes away that trip and gives me someone closer to my location. This is deliberate. They lock up a pax request and then transfer the trip to a closer driver ASAP. IN the mean time, I have only driven 2-3 minutes and I am given another closer trip.



everydamnjim said:


> Would it be so terrible if we were just told the approx time and compass heading of the prospective ride up front? I think you do see this if you're at a certain "level" no? (Obviously I don't qualify if that's the case) I don't think that would promote destination discrimination that much. Well, ok, yeah it would


-------------------------
Yes, with Lyft you see the miles and direction for the next pickup


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure how well that works. I've tried it and get an estimated long distance pick up fee based on how long they think it should have taken.


I had one once where I kept driving in a circle as per the Uber app instructions looking for an address that did not exist. It ended up as a good long-pickup cancellation fee. Those are the best. Funny thing, as a newbe I was actually trying my best to find the guy. Seems like ages ago.


----------



## everydamnjim (Apr 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Yes, with Lyft you see the miles and direction for the next pickup


I see the miles and direction TO the next pickup but not for the ride itself


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Have you ever actually accepted a ride and had to drive 17 minutes to pick up ?
> I have not. Lyft always takes away that trip and gives me someone closer to my location. This is deliberate. They lock up a pax request and then transfer the trip to a closer driver ASAP.


That has NEVER happened here. If I'm dumb enough to accept that trip (and I have been) then it's mine till the end. Never have i accepted those trips and later had Lyft "take away that trip and give me someone closer to my location".


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lyft has discontinued destination details


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Lyft always takes away that trip and gives me someone closer to my location. This is deliberate. They lock up a pax request and then transfer the trip to a closer driver ASAP.


That is actually a very good point about locking up more requests. Never thought about it from that perspective as they try to say it is to help drivers (of course). It would be very smart if it wasn't a blatant violation of our status as supposed ICs. You can't have a contractor accept a contract and then pull the old switcheroo with an entirely different job and expect them to be perfectly fine with it.

Even Uber stopped this and that is quite telling.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I am not sure if this happened in every market, but in the vegas market, Lyft started to pay time and distance to pickup.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

After a decent afternoon with Uber I decided to flip on the Lyft app as I headed home. Ping! 15 minute 6 mile pickup! No thanks DECLINE. INSTANTLY PING AGAIN SAME RIDE! Decline again....PING AGAIN! I'm fumbling trying to log out and it just keeps pinging. 20 minute pickup. 17 minute pickup. NO THANKS LYFT! Just because you are losing billions doesn't mean I'm joining you in the poor house with these ridiculous unpaid long distance pickups.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

everydamnjim said:


> I see the miles and direction TO the next pickup but not for the ride itself


If your acceptance rate is better than 90% (I think that is the level) you will also see the additional information before the pickup. At least that is what I am getting in this market.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

When I was driving for Uber I thought the long pick up fee was a joke. It did not always cover my gas. I have a BMW X3 2005 that gets 14 mpg. I am getting the fuel injectors changed this month and expect to see 19 -20 mpg.


vtcomics said:


> After a decent afternoon with Uber I decided to flip on the Lyft app as I headed home. Ping! 15 minute 6 mile pickup! No thanks DECLINE. INSTANTLY PING AGAIN SAME RIDE! Decline again....PING AGAIN! I'm fumbling trying to log out and it just keeps pinging. 20 minute pickup. 17 minute pickup. NO THANKS LYFT! Just because you are losing billions doesn't mean I'm joining you in the poor house with these ridiculous unpaid long distance pickups.


Something I discovered recently was to accept the job. The up at the top there is a down arrow. Tap that and cancel the ride.When you get to the options tap too far pickup. This is for the Lyft app.



Uber's Guber said:


> As more & more drivers turn the Lyft app off (because Lyft has become a bigger rippoff than Uber) you will notice more & more money-losing pings coming from further distances. Don't accept them. Better yet, shut their shitty app off.


I don't get shutting the app off. You don't get any work like that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

everydamnjim said:


> Said the pickup was 17 minutes away & bonus was at $2.81. My math wasn't quick enuf so I took it. Then the nav said 22 minutes. WTF?! Cancel. PPZ is a farce!


You are right, but you are also off a bit.

PPZ is definitely a joke.

The adjustment in pickup time, however, has nothing to do with PPZ. Experienced Lyft drivers know that Lyft always lies about pickup time by understating it on the ping, and by not showing physical distance until AFTER acceptance. This happens on practically EVERY ride request.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

PPZ's?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> I am not sure if this happened in every market, but in the vegas market, Lyft started to pay time and distance to pickup.


Yeah and they cut your pay in HALF while doing so which equals a net sum Of ZERO while making dumb drivers actually feel all warm and fuzzy thinking they are getting paid to drive to a pickup.. hello it's the same money just being paid out differently... Stop being chumps people.


----------

